# Craftex CX601 DRO instal



## thriller007 (Jul 20, 2020)

Thought it might be a good idea to post some pictures of the dro installation. First we are starting with the x axis. Ordered a 600mm travel but could have went with a 650. Have enough travel on the 600 but 650 would have been slightly easier.


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 20, 2020)

thriller007 said:


> Thought it might be a good idea to post some pictures of the dro installation. First we are starting with the x axis. Ordered a 600mm travel but could have went with a 650. Have enough travel on the 600 but 650 would have been slightly easier.


DRO unit installation and Z axis installation. Again the Z axis was a 450mm but could have fit a 600mm on there with no issues.


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 20, 2020)

Lastly working on the y axis. Not finished yet but getting there.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks good so far.  I'll be looking forward to the next episode


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks great, well sorted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom O (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks good are you going to put a fan on the motor casing because there is only 2 vents In the cover that’s not enough for cooling if your running for any length of time.


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 21, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Looks good are you going to put a fan on the motor casing because there is only 2 vents In the cover that’s not enough for cooling if your running for any length of time.


Sure am. I actually installed a power bar today so that I can power up that one you sent me, thanks very much. Also finished putting in the y axis this morning. Now just need to put some covers on the bottom two scales.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 21, 2020)

If your readers are below the scales you really don't have to worry about covers.  Never hurts though.

Have a look at that mini.  On the y-axis the reader is on the horizontal outside of the scale,  not good, swarf trap. And as I recollect, the reader on the z-axis was facing the front of the mill, double not good, big swarf trap.  The only scale that was mounted in a reasonable fashion was the x-axis.


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes I set it up so the readers are below the scales for the x and y and for the z the reader is on the backside.


----------



## BMW Rider (Jul 24, 2020)

Looks very similar to my own setup. I only went with a two axis as I saw no use for the third. I do use the readout on the quill as well.


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 24, 2020)

BMW Rider said:


> Looks very similar to my own setup. I only went with a two axis as I saw no use for the third. I do use the readout on the quill as well.


It looks like yours thanks to the idea I got from when you had posted yours on a different forum. Thanks for the ideas


----------

